# new Masterbuilt Electric Smoker questions



## scottkeen (May 20, 2016)

I'm a former Weber Smokey Mountain smoker owner, a quality piece of a equipment, and I had to sell it and go to an electric smoker. I moved to a condo and we cannot have charcoal or propane based cooking equipment on the balcony but electric is fine.

I just got a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker from Lowes. I have a few questions:

1. How the heck do I use this remote to check the temperature of the smoker?

Not sure if it's correct, but I was just hitting some buttons and hit the "+" sign and it started cycling between 2 numbers. I had the temp set to 275 (pre-seasoning it as instructed) and it started showing 275-289-275-289-275-286-275-286

2. If the other numbers (289, 286) are the internal temperature, why did it go above the set temperature 275?

I pushed the Meat Probe button (nothing in the smoker, meat probe on holder against the inside wall). I held it down and it beeped and shows 248. Then it started cycling 275-281-275-281-275-281

3. What is the 248? What is the 281?

4. Is my smoker defective?

Coming from the WSM, it held a very constant temperature. I'm just wondering what are these wild ranges of temperatures are all about.

5. Is there a better way to have stable temperature?

6. Do MES owners eventually drill and hole and put in an analog temperature gauge so they can get a true read of the temp?

Thanks


----------



## walta (May 20, 2016)

My MES is too old to help you with the first few questions.

Question #5 most MES over shout about 20 to 30° then they settles in to + or -10° of the set point.

Note most MES temperate probes are inaccurate. Run a test and find out if yours is high or low and by how much.

Question #6 most use a maverick electronic thermometer with the probe thru the door or the vent.

Walta


----------



## mosparky (May 20, 2016)

I think what you are seeing is the set temp and actual temp alternating. You didn't say which model you have, that could helpful for more experienced folks to answer your questions. 

 I just seasoned my new gen 2.5 and had temp swings of +/- 10 deg. The avg being the set temp. On this type controller that is not bad at all. The element is turned on at a point below set point and off above set point, then allowed to cool to the same point below set point and on again ect. If these points are too close together the controller will telegraph ( constant on-off-on-off). This doesn't end well for most electronics.

 After market PID controllers work a bit differently and have been known to hold much tighter temp swings (+/- 2 deg.). That feature will cost you another $135 at least to add on. IMHO it's not worth the money just to brag +/- 2 deg. It is however worth the money to me to have the bonus feature of being able to program ramps where the temp will stay at X deg for 1 hr then Y deg for 1 hr then Z for 1 hr ect. Program and walk away.


----------



## goldmine1965 (May 20, 2016)

scottkeen said:


> I'm a former Weber Smokey Mountain smoker owner, a quality piece of a equipment, and I had to sell it and go to an electric smoker. I moved to a condo and we cannot have charcoal or propane based cooking equipment on the balcony but electric is fine.
> 
> I just got a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker from Lowes. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


For the first few questions, seems like normal temperature variance. I had the same questions and there were some knowledgeable folks here who provided me with guidance. If you search this forum for "mes temperature", you will probably find your answer or at least some help.

The temp probes with these smokers are not entirely accurate. Most on this board use some type of digital thermometer like a Maverick ET-732. One probe to monitor the inside temp of the smoker and one probe to monitor the temp of the meat. Some run the probes out the door with no problems (I have) and some run it down through the top vent (always open).


----------

